# POSSIBLE DEFECT: L.262 OTA "Phantom Channel Change" Using Channel Up



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Last night I experienced an odd thing that I'm trying to reproduce.

I was able to make it happen several times in a row last night, but no luck today.

Have two OTA stations in a favorites menu.

Use the channel up button to change the channel from one OTA channel to another.

The info banner at the top of the screen shows that I've changed the channel and even shows the information for the new channel (signal strength/program info/etc.), however the picture and audio remained on the same channel that I was watching before I changed the channel.

Might chalk this one up to a "one time glitch" if I can't reproduce it or if others haven't experienced this...


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

logray said:


> Might chalk this one up to a "one time glitch" if I can't reproduce it or if others haven't experienced this...


Nope. This has happened to me as well on more than one occasion. I cant remember if I just changed the channel again, or to a SD channel, but changing the channel again does aleviate the problem.


----------

